

Ask HN: Recommend good mobile game wrapper for Android and Java? - ghosh

Which can enable<p>&quot;pay per play”,
“rent a game”
“subscription” (user can play as long he pays e.g. a monthly fee) or
“buy to own”
======
CmonDev
Sounds like a 'monetization platform' rather than a "wrapper".

